
Show HN: Create your own Digital Currency with this self-hosted Web App - Icesofty
http://tonken.mooo.com
======
leshokunin
What does it do? How does it work? It’s asking me to sign up.

~~~
Icesofty
Hey ! :) Tonken is a web application that allows you to create your own
Digital-Currency. It's Plug and Play, build with Node.js and MongoDB: Download
it, configure it, and deploy it. That's it! :)

You can choose a different color theme, and it comes with an Admin panel where
you can Edit users. It's also super easy to customize, thanks to EJS.

The Github link: [https://github.com/Icesofty/Digital-
Currency](https://github.com/Icesofty/Digital-Currency)

